# Anyone Try the bus package Bkk to Phnom Penh?



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

I have heard there is a package bus trip from Bangkok to Phnom Penh Cambodia. 

Lonely Planet has reported that there is a scam going on this route. 

There is a pretty good service from Phnom Penh to Bangkok. The people who run it claim they run they other way too, but I have never tried it. Since the service is from Khao San rd. it would be more convenient than going to Mochit or Ekkamai bus stations to get to Aranyaprathet then to PP. 

Anyone try a package - Bkk straight through to PP?


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

Additional note: the bus package I have been told of is 
"Noung Travel" 
tel: 081-9832871
700 Baht. 
(I have no connection with this business)


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I went from BKK to Siam Reap in Jan 2008, leaving from Khoa San Road. Can't remember who the operator was or how much I paid, but the LP guide scam is true...

We left at a very reasonable time (think it was 8am) and got to Siam Reap at 11pm!!! Firstly, we got told that we should pay for the visa through the operator on the bus cos we wouldn't be able to get them at the border. That was rubbish and they just wanted to make some money. Then we could told that could pay a premium and take a cab the rest of the way (we stopped just before border crossing)... well since we'd already paid we turned them down. So they just hung around and wasted more time.

The road from the Cambodia border to Siam Reap was terrible, unsealed and really bumpy. Apparently this is because the authorities have been bunged money by a certain airline not to finish the work off... i can't believe anyone would take that journey twice unless you're a hard out backpacker on a shoestring budget!

So we eventually got to Siam Reap at 11pm, went straight past town to the "bus station" way out now where. And who was waiting, a whole bunch of tuk tuk drivers waiting to take us to "lovely" hotels... we refused and paid for the trip to a hotel of our choice. As it happens they were pretty nice people just trying to earn a buck.

No massive scams (not sure what you read) but everyone trying to earn a few dollars...

Jim


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

there is a similar scam going on in poipet (the town just across the border from aranyaprathet, thailand). 

There are 2 bus stations: the real one, called O.S.P. bus terminal; and the scam station (which is way way out of town-- you get a free shuttle ride there), where tickets to Phnom Penh cost you $15 for what you should pay $5 for. 

If this Noung Travel is as good going from Bkk to Phnom Penh, as it was going from PP to Bkk, then I would start using them.


----------

